# Spinners for the sping.



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

*Spinners for the spring.*

Hand made Spinners 


I have made up some spinners to try out in the spring. I have beefed up the wire on some to use in the salt.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I can testify......*

To the quality of JigMakers work. They cast great and look good too.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Nice work. That's alot of spinners. Do you sell them or do you just do alot of fishing and lose a fair number?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I swap alot with people who make other things. I have not sold any of this style spinner yet. It keeps me busy when I can not get to the water.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

They certainly do look great! What will you be using them to catch?

I don't use inline spinners much, but made up a few several weeks ago, with Colorado & Willow blades for panfish. I used them a lot when I was a kid, and they worked real good for Perch & Pickeral, so I thought I should at least add some to my tackle box.

I've never tried the inline blades, how do you like them compared to other blades, beside the fact they don't need a clevise? Any down side to using them?

I also like to dress the trebles with a few hackles, do you do any with dressed trebles?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spinners*

Jim, 

I have used JigMakers spinners as I have 4. He gave me two like the ones pictured and two for salt water. The saltwater ones are I think 1/4 or 1/2 oz and the larger one maybe 3/4 to 1 oz. I have used the saltwater ones this season and did pretty well. I make my own lures and rigs and it seems to me without the clevoses they are a little bit stiffer action. You can reall feel the difference.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Bigjim, 
I use them for trout in the spring, but I have caught Small mouth bass on them. Yes, I put hackle and bucktail on them, but I didn't do any in this lot. I feel that the in line blades spin more freely than using a clevise. I do still make spinners with diferent blade styles using clevises. 
RuddeDog, 
I sent you a pm.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jigmaker & RuddeDogg, thanks for the replies! 

I make most of my own stuff as well. I'm always looking to add something different to my tackle boxes! Although I already have more tackle than I'll ever use!  

Jigmaker, I looked thru your other pics too, you sure do nice work! 

If either of you guys are interested in some trading sometime, let me know!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Hi Jigmaker,

i like the looks of your large bucktails. 

if you make any in the 4 - 6 oz range i would like to work something out with you for a couple to try for grouper and red snapper. maybe sone diamond jigs too. 

i tie some trout flies and make night crawler harnesses? 

cheers
jerry


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Bigjim and Jerry,
I'll swap, send me a pm and we can set some thing up.
Jerry, I can do 4 to six oz. I have a mold.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

JM, 

i did not forget you, my digital camera is AWOL. 

i send you the photos as soon as it turns up. 

thanks
jerry


----------

